# November LSOL - Assembly Coffee Roasters



## fluffles

Hi all,

The LSOL for November will be provided by Assembly Coffee Roasters in London. I think most people will have heard of them and would agree they have an excellent reputation.

We are hoping to be able to fund a very special coffee, but this will only be possible if we get plenty of guests signed up. There is no limit this time around - Assembly are happy to accommodate as many people as possible. The cost is slightly higher than usual, but I think it'll be worth it - I haven't tasted the coffee but there are some well known and influential names associated with it. It has excellent pedigree and has not yet arrived at Assembly HQ so we would be getting a very early release.

So, for the guest slots we are asking for £16.50 for the usual 500g delivered to your door. This coffee is likely to retail at £24+P&P for 500g on their website, so it is still a substantial saving. If anyone would like 1kg rather than 500g I see no problem in that provided you're willing to pay double. If not otherwise indicated, I will assume 500g.

If we don't manage enough interest then we will change coffee and start again. Names below please!

1. fluffles


----------



## MarkT

fluffles said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The LSOL for November will be provided by Assembly Coffee Roasters in London. I think most people will have heard of them and would agree they have an excellent reputation.
> 
> We are hoping to be able to fund a very special coffee, but this will only be possible if we get plenty of guests signed up. There is no limit this time around - Assembly are happy to accommodate as many people as possible. The cost is slightly higher than usual, but I think it'll be worth it - I haven't tasted the coffee but there are some well known and influential names associated with it. It has excellent pedigree and has not yet arrived at Assembly HQ so we would be getting a very early release.
> 
> So, for the guest slots we are asking for £16.50 for the usual 500g delivered to your door. This coffee is likely to retail at £24+P&P for 500g on their website, so it is still a substantial saving. If anyone would like 1kg rather than 500g I see no problem in that provided you're willing to pay double. If not otherwise indicated, I will assume 500g.
> 
> If we don't manage enough interest then we will change coffee and start again. Names below please!
> 
> 1. fluffles


1. Fluffles

2. MarkT


----------



## 4515

It doesn't sound expensive at £16.50 delivered - sounds like we are in for a treat !


----------



## fluffles

working dog said:


> It doesn't sound expensive at £16.50 delivered - sounds like we are in for a treat !


It's exceptional value as we're getting wholesale prices, it's just this is a bit more than usual


----------



## Mrboots2u

Can someone add me please


----------



## Phil104

1. Fluffles

2. MarkT

3. Mrboots2u

4. Phil104


----------



## Phil104

Sounds a cracking offer&#8230;. mouth watering already. Thank you fluffles.


----------



## jlarkin

1. Fluffles

2. MarkT

3. Mrboots2u

4. Phil104

5. jlarkin


----------



## UncleJake

jlarkin said:


> 1. Fluffles
> 
> 2. MarkT
> 
> 3. Mrboots2u
> 
> 4. Phil104
> 
> 5. jlarkin


6. Unclejake


----------



## MSM

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM


----------



## Xpenno

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno


----------



## Step21

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno

09. Step21


----------



## johnealey

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno

09. Step21

10. johnealey


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

johnealey said:


> 01. Fluffles
> 
> 02. MarkT
> 
> 03. Mrboots2u
> 
> 04. Phil104
> 
> 05. jlarkin
> 
> 06. Unclejake
> 
> 07. MSM
> 
> 08. Xpenno
> 
> 09. Step21
> 
> 10. johnealey


11. Hairy_Hogg


----------



## Mrboots2u

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno

09. Step21

10. johnealey

11. Hairy_Hogg


----------



## Phobic

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno

09. Step21

10. johnealey

11. Hairy_Hogg

12. Phobic


----------



## fatboyslim

Tapatalker, please add me someone. Thank you


----------



## Drewster

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno

09. Step21

10. johnealey

11. Hairy_Hogg

12. Phobic

13.fatboyslim


----------



## reneb

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno

09. Step21

10. johnealey

11. Hairy_Hogg

12. Phobic

13.fatboyslim

14. reneb


----------



## Phobic

oh no, the formatting got messed up!


----------



## shannigan

Is this the last of the current 3 month sub? I.e. what would have been October's?

It's worked out nicely if it is. I haven't finished the Curve beans yet.

Thanks as always for organising.


----------



## Mrboots2u

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno

09. Step21

10. johnealey

11. Hairy_Hogg

12. Phobic

13. fatboyslim

14. reneb

15. TheSystemicKid


----------



## Mrboots2u

shannigan said:


> Is this the last of the current 3 month sub? I.e. what would have been October's?
> 
> It's worked out nicely if it is. I haven't finished the Curve beans yet.
> 
> Thanks as always for organising.


Yes its the last one of this qtr


----------



## Phobic

Mrboots2u said:


> 13. fatboyslim


OCD attack averted!


----------



## Rdl81

Any ideas when we can expect this to arrive and also do U know the minimum number of guests you need @fluffles


----------



## fluffles

We could do with a few more, ETA will depend on how quick we get payments in etc


----------



## JGF

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno

09. Step21

10. johnealey

11. Hairy_Hogg

12. Phobic

13. fatboyslim

14. reneb

15. TheSystemicKid

16. JGF


----------



## Matius84

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno

09. Step21

10. johnealey

11. Hairy_Hogg

12. Phobic

13. fatboyslim

14. reneb

15. TheSystemicKid

16. JGF

17. Matius84


----------



## Rhys

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno

09. Step21

10. johnealey

11. Hairy_Hogg

12. Phobic

13. fatboyslim

14. reneb

15. TheSystemicKid

16. JGF

17. Matius84

18. Rhys


----------



## Drewster

[OCD pah!!!]


----------



## dan1502

Count me in please.


----------



## Phobic

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno

09. Step21

10. johnealey

11. Hairy_Hogg

12. Phobic

13. fatboyslim

14. reneb

15. TheSystemicKid

16. JGF

17. Matius84

18. Rhys

19. dan1502


----------



## MSM

Phobic said:


> OCD attack averted!


humm the font above is different!


----------



## Aaron F

Is this still happening. If so could I please be added to the list or how do you add your name. Also who and how do you pay. Many thanks


----------



## Drewster

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno

09. Step21

10. johnealey

11. Hairy_Hogg

12. Phobic

13. fatboyslim

14. reneb

15. TheSystemicKid

16. JGF

17. Matius84

18. Rhys

19. dan1502

20. Aaron F


----------



## Drewster

Aaron F said:


> Is this still happening. If so could I please be added to the list or how do you add your name. Also who and how do you pay. Many thanks


 @Aaron F -

yes

Added to the list - or in future just quote the post and add your name to the bottom (and delete the quote gumph)

"Someone" will let you know how to pay in due time.....


----------



## Phobic

MSM said:


> humm the font above is different!


muahahaaa


----------



## Heligan

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno

09. Step21

10. johnealey

11. Hairy_Hogg

12. Phobic

13. fatboyslim

14. reneb

15. TheSystemicKid

16. JGF

17. Matius84

18. Rhys

19. dan1502

20. Aaron F

21. Heligan


----------



## dan1502

So am I a missfit or just 'special'


----------



## Phobic

Assuming that's not the kind of question that stems from your childhood and can only be answered by years of therapy.

You're actually the straight man in an OCD joke.


----------



## Drewster

Phobic said:


> You're actually the straight man in an OCD joke.


Technically called "The Butt"


----------



## taxiboy

Can I still be added to this ? Loved the last one


----------



## Mrboots2u

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno

09. Step21

10. johnealey

11. Hairy_Hogg

12. Phobic

13. fatboyslim

14. reneb

15. TheSystemicKid

16. JGF

17. Matius84

18. Rhys

19. dan1502

20. Aaron F

21. Heligan

22. taxiboy


----------



## Split Shot

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno

09. Step21

10. johnealey

11. Hairy_Hogg

12. Phobic

13. fatboyslim

14. reneb

15. TheSystemicKid

16. JGF

17. Matius84

18. Rhys

19. dan1502

20. Aaron F

21. Heligan

22. taxiboy

23. Split Shot


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning

can you add me please?


----------



## fluffles

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno

09. Step21

10. johnealey

11. Hairy_Hogg

12. Phobic

13. fatboyslim

14. reneb

15. TheSystemicKid

16. JGF

17. Matius84

18. Rhys

19. dan1502

20. Aaron F

21. Heligan

22. taxiboy

23. Split Shot

24. prophecy-of-drowning


----------



## Rhys

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno

09. Step21

10. johnealey

11. Hairy_Hogg

12. Phobic

13. fatboyslim

15. TheSystemicKid

14. reneb

16. JGF

17. Matius84

18. Rhys

19. dan1502

20. Aaron F

21. Heligan

22. taxiboy

23. Split Shot

24. prophecy-of-drowning

..just for those of us with OCD (which I'm one)


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Do we have enough guests?? I wouldn't want to miss out on this offering from Assembly.


----------



## Phobic

fluffles had an OCD attack....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Gerrard Burrard said:


> Do we have enough guests?? I wouldn't want to miss out on this offering from Assembly.


Add yourself in


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

I'm on the main list. Don't think I can cope with more than a kilo!


----------



## fluffles

It's looking hopeful at the minute, awaiting final confirmation from Assembly.


----------



## Thecatlinux

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno

09. Step21

10. johnealey

11. Hairy_Hogg

12. Phobic

13. fatboyslim

15. TheSystemicKid

14. reneb

16. JGF

17. Matius84

18. Rhys

19. dan1502

20. Aaron F

21. Heligan

22. taxiboy

23. Split Shot

24. prophecy-of-drowning

25 . Thecatlinux


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning

assuming this goes ahead -- how do I pay? I'm new to this! thanks.....


----------



## paul whu

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno

09. Step21

10. johnealey

11. Hairy_Hogg

12. Phobic

13. fatboyslim

15. TheSystemicKid

14. reneb

16. JGF

17. Matius84

18. Rhys

19. dan1502

20. Aaron F

21. Heligan

22. taxiboy

23. Split Shot

24. prophecy-of-drowning

25. paul whu


----------



## fatboyslim

25 . Thecatlinux

25. paul whu

Oh dear....


----------



## Wobin19

paul whu said:


> 01. Fluffles
> 
> 02. MarkT
> 
> 03. Mrboots2u
> 
> 04. Phil104
> 
> 05. jlarkin
> 
> 06. Unclejake
> 
> 07. MSM
> 
> 08. Xpenno
> 
> 09. Step21
> 
> 10. johnealey
> 
> 11. Hairy_Hogg
> 
> 12. Phobic
> 
> 13. fatboyslim
> 
> 15. TheSystemicKid
> 
> 14. reneb
> 
> 16. JGF
> 
> 17. Matius84
> 
> 18. Rhys
> 
> 19. dan1502
> 
> 20. Aaron F
> 
> 21. Heligan
> 
> 22. taxiboy
> 
> 23. Split Shot
> 
> 24. prophecy-of-drowning
> 
> 25. paul whu


Wobin19


----------



## fluffles

Think @Thecatlinux got lost there, adding him back in along with @Wobin19 ...

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Mrboots2u

04. Phil104

05. jlarkin

06. Unclejake

07. MSM

08. Xpenno

09. Step21

10. johnealey

11. Hairy_Hogg

12. Phobic

13. fatboyslim

15. TheSystemicKid

14. reneb

16. JGF

17. Matius84

18. Rhys

19. dan1502

20. Aaron F

21. Heligan

22. taxiboy

23. Split Shot

24. prophecy-of-drowning

25. thecatlinux

26. paul whu

27. Wobin19


----------



## fluffles

Thanks everyone for a fantastic response, I'm going to freeze guest slots there otherwise its like trying to hit a moving target in terms of getting an invoice etc. I'll keep you posted as things progess.


----------



## johnealey

deleted- duplicate tidying


----------



## Mrboots2u

Payment instructions have now gone out

Cheers Martin


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok people baring one address that I should have today , looks like we have all payments from guests . Thanks to everyone for super quick response .


----------



## Phobic

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok people baring one address that I should have today , looks like we have all payments from guests . Thanks to everyone for super quick response .


it's actually quite impressive that 25 random people on the internet can be that orginised and responsive!

Thanks for pulling it all together Mrboots


----------



## dan1502

I've been called many things before but random isn't one of them


----------



## Mrboots2u

@Wobin19 @paul whu please check your pms this morning as i need some details from you

Thanks Martin


----------



## fatboyslim

Any update on when this will get sent out? Just need to coordinate bean purchases. Thanks


----------



## fluffles

It was due to be sent out on Tuesday. I asked for confirmation but was told it was then going to be yesterday and they would confirm when it was sent. I am yet to hear, so I can't say for sure whether it has been dispatched or not just yet.


----------



## Drewster

fluffles said:


> It was due to be sent out on Tuesday. I asked for confirmation but was told it was then going to be yesterday and they would confirm when it was sent. I am yet to hear, so I can't say for sure whether it has been dispatched or not just yet.


Oooooo Ooooooo eagerly sitting by the post box.......


----------



## fluffles

2nd class so won't be today ?


----------



## Drewster

fluffles said:


> 2nd class so won't be today 


:-( - I'm in Bristol tomorrow so hopefully Mrs D brings it in out of the rain (assuming it arrives then).....

Failing that Saturday will work for me..... I am not desperate at this stage (unlike last "month" when I was using floor sweepings )


----------



## Phobic

do we have any more details on what we're getting, varietal, processing technique etc. cupping notes would be nice to see too please


----------



## UncleJake

So.. the idea is that we don't know.

Discuss it - give tips on best recipes - guess at the rest... and eventually all will be revealed.


----------



## fatboyslim

I'm running perilously low on beans so if the coffee gods are smiling at me, it'll arrive by Saturday ?


----------



## Aaron F

Don't want to rub it in but for a change i have a load of beans. I forgot to postpone a subscription and it should be arriving tomorrow. I suppose the more the merrier.

Looking forward to try these.

Thanks for all the hard work organising this to those involved.


----------



## Aaron F

Actually just arrived.lol


----------



## Mrboots2u

Phobic said:


> do we have any more details on what we're getting, varietal, processing technique etc. cupping notes would be nice to see too please


Coffee , in a bag , this is lsol , you tell us what you think it is


----------



## MarkT

Not for me yet.


----------



## Aaron F

Sorry my subscription came from someone else not the Assembly LSOL.

Also waiting in anticipation for that.


----------



## Missy

Oooh I'm excited now! This has to be the most exciting part of my life these days.

Coffee. In a bag.


----------



## Phobic

oh I see 1st LSOL that I've done!


----------



## Missy

Phobic said:


> oh I see 1st LSOL that I've done!


It's great fun. You will eventually be told... But in the mean time... It's much harder to guess when you don't know!


----------



## Rhys

I was going to ask when it was due to come out, as I'm having it delivered to my old corner shop in York (and I don't live in York anymore..) so I know when to pick it up.


----------



## fatboyslim

Rhys said:


> I was going to ask when it was due to come out, as I'm having it delivered to my old corner shop in York (and I don't live in York anymore..) so I know when to pick it up.


I'll go and pick it up for you


----------



## Rhys

fatboyslim said:


> I'll go and pick it up for you


Nice try Mark


----------



## MarkT

Rhys said:


> Nice try Mark


I could also help too!!! If you're stuck.


----------



## Rhys

MarkT said:


> I could also help too!!! If you're stuck.


Why does this remind me of this?


----------



## fluffles

I'm told we can expect delivery between today and Monday


----------



## Thecatlinux

Anyone seen these yet ?

actually this may be a silly question


----------



## Heligan

Thecatlinux said:


> Anyone seen these yet


No, hoping for tomorrow.


----------



## Missy

Hoping tomorrow. Down to my last 400g!


----------



## fatboyslim

Missy said:


> Hoping tomorrow. Down to my last 400g!


I have 12g of coffee left.....


----------



## Missy

fatboyslim said:


> I have 12g of coffee left.....


You are in my prayers friend.

Now is the time to start looking for stray individual beans that may have got stuck down the back of the grinder etc.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm on Freezer beans.


----------



## Rhys

I'm on a bag of Curve, a bag of Barn (both just opened the other day from the freezer) along with some Dark Woods DSOL. Also got a newish bag of Artisan's Cerro de Jesus which is lovely flattied with milk, but actually supposed to be more for filter/brew. So at least I'm not too bad


----------



## Missy

Party at Rhys' house! He has coffee left! Go go go!


----------



## hotmetal

I'm on a blend of decaf and Brazilian that was roasted back in July - I took it out when the first LSOL landed, and now it's all I've got left! Hope the Assembly fits through my letterbox!


----------



## 4515

PPPPPP or failing to prepare is preparing to fail

Timed mine bang on with a couple of bags from Foundry. Will be my first try at this years Rocko later this week


----------



## Missy

I honestly thought I had more left. I've been pretty irregular in my drinking lately as I've been away, but also been stuck in the house. I'm currently drinking coffee compasses mystery bean, so I doubt my grinder will know what's hit it with a complete sea change.

Is there anyone else who enjoys drinking light and dark roasts, or am I just a freak?


----------



## UncleJake

Oooo.... Mine just arrived!

Not letterbox friendly I'm afraid. I'm very much liking the blank packaging... It might as well have 'Top Secret' stamped on it.


----------



## Missy

Are people going to think we've all been buying from a certain sort of mail order shop?!


----------



## 4515

Missy said:


> Is there anyone else who enjoys drinking light and dark roasts, or am I just a freak?


I used to drink dark and light beans - was in DSOL and LSOL at the same time for a while. Then I had a bean that was way too dark for my liking and, in the same way that I cant drink pernod after a heavy night on the stuff, I cant enjoy dark roasted beans now.


----------



## Drewster

UncleJake said:


> Oooo.... Mine just arrived!


Me too.........


----------



## Drewster

Drewster said:


> Me too.........


And I'm going in...........


----------



## UncleJake

Drewster said:


> And I'm going in...........


Wha!? I hope you know what you're doing. At least inform your next of kin...


----------



## Drewster

Drewster said:


> And I'm going in...........


Mmmmmmmmmmmmm that is very nice....

1st pour was pretty slow - I'll have to ease off a few steps.

18g=>37g in noticeably a bit too long

Fair amount of crema but not tons

"Stole" a couple of sips during early and later sections...

Distinct sweetness, slight edgy tang (not heavy funk but a hint).

Complex flavours that I can't pin down.

Finish pour and into a flat white..

Smooth sweetness (caramel? the sweetness of "foam bananas" - not the taste just the sweetness)

Delicate tang/funk (not sure of funk but definite edgy hint of "something")

Still depths that I can't pin down to "name"....

I am thinking along the lines of those "foam" sweets from when I was young... possibly a sort of hint of subtle strawberry milkshake?....

1st impression - I am going to like this!


----------



## Rhys

Looking forward to picking mine up now..


----------



## Phobic

mine landed as well, very 1st shot 20g >61g, red berries, background funk on the finish coming in.

need to dial it in better - 2.5 on EK 3FE dial


----------



## Missy

Mine didn't arrive. I almost chased the postie to check.


----------



## Aaron F

Happy days. Mine arrived also and i'm in NI. Finishing off some Coffee Compass Ethiopian so hopefully bust this open tomorrow for a comparison. Looking forward to it might have some extract targets to try by then from your good selves.

I suppose part of the fun is experimenting.

Thanks all again.


----------



## 4515

Mine arrived today. Wont be opening them for another week


----------



## Phobic

working dog said:


> Mine arrived today. Wont be opening them for another week


well disciplined!


----------



## 4515

Phobic said:


> well disciplined!


Best intentions and all that

I may crumble


----------



## Thecatlinux

I got a failed to put it through you letterbox cards

most annoying


----------



## Daren

Thecatlinux said:


> I got a failed to put it through you letterbox cards
> 
> most annoying


Me too


----------



## urbanbumpkin

No card or beans.


----------



## MarkT

I'm at work so missed it.







(


----------



## The Systemic Kid

I'm at home - didn't arrive:yuk:


----------



## fluffles

I was told Friday or Monday depending on post code, so I guess some were posted before others. I'd like to think the rest will turn up tomorrow.

P.S. mine came ?


----------



## johnealey

My guest 500g arrived today and for those waiting a bit longer check the dates on the back of the otherwise plain white packaging as mine had 2 different roast dates, 1 of the 7th other the 9th, so you my find some rested already.

Had a cheeky brazen (41.3g>750ml water @92c with a 1m30s bloom) smells like a natural, very fruity as it cools and sweet overtones. Tried a bit of milk in the last cup, not so keen on that one, muted the flavours a bit.

Will be interesting to see how this is as a flattie in a couple of days.

John


----------



## Thecatlinux

The Systemic Kid said:


> I'm at home - didn't arrive:yuk:


such a hard life waiting for the rattle of the letter box


----------



## The Systemic Kid

I'm feeling ignored.


----------



## Missy

The Systemic Kid said:


> I'm feeling ignored.


I'm listening. Woukd you like to set up a non-arrived LSOL support group with me?


----------



## MarkT

Mine just arrived sorry guys. But I will joint the support group still. Lol

Going to wait a few days though as still got 350 g of Ethiopian left.


----------



## fluffles

First brew via Kalita... despite having a bit of a cold and overshooting on the extraction (21.60%), I'm getting some lovely stuff coming through. Yum.


----------



## Step21

Mine arrived this morning - had a 48hr delivery sticker. 2 bags both with a 7th Nov roast date. Straight in with a 20min Bonavita steep.

Definitely a natural. Big red berries & cherries, sweet, rich, notes of cocoa and some fermented funk. Very nice.

First guess would be a central American maybe Guat natural


----------



## hotmetal

Unable to work today and was feeling a bit fed up, but every cloud has a silver lining (and a one way valve!) Postie has just handed me a box with 4 bags of coffee, roasted 7 Nov so should be ready to rock n roll.


----------



## Phobic

I think I got very lucky with my 1st shot, tried 2 more shots, a little finer and coarser and my 1st pull was easily the best.

will start tweaking ratios a bit now but getting fresh red cherry juice coming through.

hopefully others will get theirs soon, on the plus side another day of rest for them!


----------



## Thecatlinux

The Systemic Kid said:


> I'm feeling ignored.


 Now tell me Patrick , how long have you been having these feelings ?


----------



## Drewster

The Systemic Kid said:


> I'm feeling ignored.





Thecatlinux said:


> Now tell me Patrick , how long have you been having these feelings ?


Actually Patrick..... Meh!


----------



## Missy

Mines still not here. I wasn't in when postie came, but saw him as we drove back through village, so unless he's hung on to the parcel to drop it on his way back (which he usually red cards even if he does come later)

Anyone else had it not arrive today?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thecatlinux said:


> Now tell me Patrick , how long have you been having these feelings ?


Since I discovered emotional literacy


----------



## hotmetal

I'm sure my postie keeps my coffee in the van as long as possible. She always knows what's in it even with plain packaging - says it makes her van smell nice. Like 'post pourri'?

I took the opportunity to thoroughly clean the Ceado. I then made an 'intelligent guess' as to where to set the grind level to whilst it was empty, and the first full grind after the initial purge/prime gave me just over 18g in 5.3" and I pulled 40 from 18,3 in 29 seconds. In the grand scheme of things it's a fairly tight grind. Total fluke really. So bunged up I can't taste much today, so I only pulled the one double - no point wasting it. With my limited sensory abilities today all I can say is medium mouthfeel, perfectly balanced acidity, a touch of morello cherry. Will try again when I feel better.


----------



## Missy

Iiiiitttttsssssssss heeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrreeeeee!

Not sure by what means, no sign of postie returning but it was on the wall. Possibly a neighbour, but who knows. Looks like it had a mishap on the way a very bashed muddy box, and a stamp saying "1st class no surcharge" but it's made it.


----------



## hotmetal

Yay! Mine had the "no surcharge" stamp too, but no dents or mud. That's 'special delivery' just for you Missy! Maybe they used it to test their new 'trebuchet' delivery method (low tech/old school alternative to Amazon drones)?


----------



## Missy

Given Where we live I did wonder if it had been dropped from a Chinook or fired from a gun.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Missy said:


> Iiiiitttttsssssssss heeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrreeeeee!


Mine isssssssssssssssn't


----------



## Thecatlinux

The Systemic Kid said:


> Mine isssssssssssssssn't


as I have caused you emotional distress if for some bizarre reason yours doesn't show up I will share one of my bags with you


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Still waiting here as well, no missed delivery note


----------



## fatboyslim

Got my missed delivery note and it doesn't even smell of coffee ☹


----------



## shaunclarke

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Still waiting here as well, no missed delivery note


I HATE waiting for deliveries...i hope it turns up soon!!!!


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 23498
Bags are pretty underscript


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning

mine's just arrived --- two white bags with no clue as to what lies within


----------



## Phobic

Thecatlinux said:


> View attachment 23498
> Bags are pretty underscript


I kinda like the packaging, a bit 1984 like mysterious!


----------



## fatboyslim

Phobic said:


> I kinda like the packaging, a bit 1984 like mysterious!


Inner party coffee...


----------



## Xpenno

I had one of the guest slots, pulled my first shot of 21g into 43g in 32s. Really tasty. I'm getting grapefruit and lemon with a sugar sweet aftertaste.


----------



## Heligan

Mine arrived today







. Both (guest slot) bags roasted 7th November. Now, do I finish what I've got open or switch to these. Hmmm, decisions!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Red card in the porch


----------



## Xpenno

urbanbumpkin said:


> Red card in the porch


I had 2 red cards one saying it was next door one side the second saying it was the other side...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Xpenno said:


> I had 2 red cards one saying it was next door one side the second saying it was the other side...


Did you get lots of beans?


----------



## fatboyslim

Enjoying my first brew after hitting the sorting office at 7:20am! Very drinkable. I'm getting some sort of fruity note in the mid cup.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

fatboyslim said:


> Enjoying my first brew after hitting the sorting office at 7:20am! Very drinkable. I'm getting some sort of fruity note in the mid cup.


Likewise. There was just a hint of funk from the beans before and after grinding but that hasn't really come through in my first brew (Bonavita 15g to 250ml). It's a natural though for sure.


----------



## Rhys

Picked mine up yesterday after pestering my local corner shop for the last couple of days. As soon as I walked in they shoved the box in my hand with a grin.

Just dialed my grinder in and found it needs to go finer than I thought for a freshly roasted bean. Though I'm tending to go for longer 15s pre-infusions now to saturate the puck. First shot was a little sour, second was to make a large flatty for my other half (with sugar so it doesn't count) which she said was really nice. Last one I ground finer still, long PI and a gentle pull (can go finer still it appears..) Steamed up some milk, using a lovely Rhinowares thermometer and made a nice flat white.










It tastes like a natural to me as well, so should be nice for brewed. I wouldn't have thought it was a fully washed. I've got 'funk' if that's how you describe it - can't describe the flavours yet, maybe needs to be cupped to appreciate them more. Might try an AeroPress later on and report back.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Still not here and I have grilled the post man (just to check he had not left with a neighbor and not left a card which has been known in the past) - typical, this is the first LSOL where I am working home for most of the week and could have had a good few cups!

Only bright side is that I have a stash from my Birthday last week and my Curve subscription so had around 7 - 800g's of beans anyway so not in a desperate situation.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mine just arrived.


----------



## fatboyslim

Third brew in, grind slightly loosened (half setting on hausgrind). Now finishing under 3 minutes; 14g > 230g water. Very flavoursome....with them berries and what not.


----------



## Step21

Just had a nice chemex. As pourover its quite juicy and light with cherry predominating. Preferring it as immersion so far. Enjoying it. It reminds me of an El Sal natural I had last year from a south coast roaster


----------



## Xpenno

urbanbumpkin said:


> Did you get lots of beans?


 Nope, postman just confused


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Xpenno said:


> Nope, postman just confused


I think we share the same postman.


----------



## Rhys

urbanbumpkin said:


> I think we share the same postman.


With a liking for good coffee no doubt..


----------



## fluffles

Can anyone who hasn't received their coffee yet please let me know and I will follow up with Assembly.


----------



## dan1502

Just pulled my first shot. I was going to try cupping it first but didn't have the patience this morning. Not really dialled in, 20.1>43.3 in 47 seconds. I set the grinder finer based on earlier comments but think I needn't have done or at least only a tiny bit. However it tasted nice regardless, especially as a flat white. A lovely fruity acidity and sweetness which leads to me agreeing with the view that it's a natural.


----------



## Rhys

AeroPressed it tonight, slackened off the grind slightly. 16.5g, 78 deg water. Filled it up, gave it a good stir, left for 25s, inverted and pressed slowly. Didn't even bother trying to work out the flavours as it was just nice and fruity.


----------



## Wobin19

In a flat white it takes me back to a pudding my my mum used to make -strawberry whip with milk chocolate shavings on top. Yum! It's a natural I would think. I reckon it's an EthiopianYirgacheffe.


----------



## Missy

Not tried milk yet. (It's only been open 40minutes!)

The beauty of not being first to open is I gain the wisdom of everyone on what sort of level of grind to start with! So straight in with an acceptable espresso that tasted very much of strawberries and cream (remember those white and red swirly boiled sweets?)

I've tightened the grind slightly for #2 and as an americano it's lost the strawberry and I can taste the cherry reference, but it's tart, like a morello cherry on a cocktail, not sweet.

I don't think there's any question it's a natural. The espresso made me wonder if it was close to the Colombian San Pascual, with the strawberry, but that was more pronounced in milk.

It's definitely very soft fruity, and looks like it might take a lot of work to get an amazing shot, but was ridiculously easy to get a perfectly drinkable and interesting one!


----------



## Phobic

I'm loving this as a spro, tried americano but it's not quite doing it for me, I could see it working as a pour over, shame i have to wait for santa to bring me a v60


----------



## 4515

Couldn't resist opening the first bag.

Grind was a bit tight but not too far out.

Quick taste as spro. Lovely gloopy mouthfeel, creamy flavour.

Made into a long black - interesting aromas. Leather along with burnt vanilla.

Strawberries aplenty, still the smooth mouthfeel - very gentle hint of acidity and a touch of booziness. The leather (may be an earthy tone) is there in the background

Great bean from LSOL !!


----------



## Split Shot

Only had the chance to try this with my work set up so far - aeropress, and (hottish) water from the canteen boiler :-/

Definitely soft juicy fruit and not citrus, which suits me to a tee. Difficult to say more given the circumstances.

I'll give it proper attention after the weekend, but initial impressions are very promising!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried these this morning as a straight spro. 18g=>36g 55 sec at 6bar. I'm getting sweet intense berries with a slight tart aftertaste. I'm getting blackcurrant more than strawberry.

I'll try slackening off the grind a bit and pushing more water through.


----------



## Thecatlinux

I would go with black currant too

very Morrish I am already on the second bag


----------



## mmmatron

Really enjoying this. Boozy soft fruit, lovely.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Aroma on grinding - fabulous , natural heady tones .

Chemex - sweet , brown sugar honey sweet as it cools , yellow fruits . the more it cools the more juicy it becomes , balanced acidity

In milk - maple syrup like milk shake with hint of funk .

A cracker


----------



## urbanbumpkin

18g=>39.5g 39 secs, low pressure. More balanced, less of an intense bite.


----------



## 4515

Todays grind was too tight, much like myself so it hasn't gone to waste.

Body a lot thinner and more tangerine / citrus hints


----------



## Phobic

after moving to 6 bar I'm able to grind a little finer and have started getting the grapefruit coming through in the finish, but have lost the red fruit.

I'm going to try 1 more stop finer to see if I can push it a little more before it turns bitter, however I think I prefer it coarser with more of the red berries (particularly cherries) coming through, it's sharper and more acidic like this but with the background funk it's a flavor I really like


----------



## dan1502

Really enjoyed my second shot. 20.1>45.7. I forgot to record the time but ground a touch coarser. Still a nice fruity acidity but less intense/more balanced. I'm pretty sure I can do better with it and it was my first chance to try the refractometer I received yesterday; having now read all the instructions and purchased the app I shall try again tomorrow.


----------



## Tewdric

Are non-participants allowed to pitch in with wild arsed guesses? It's sounding like a natural process Nicaraguan..


----------



## Missy

Tewdric said:


> Are non-participants allowed to pitch in with wild arsed guesses? It's sounding like a natural process Nicaraguan..


Tbh you have probably got more chance of getting it right than me!


----------



## Phobic

Missy said:


> Tbh you have probably got more chance of getting it right than me!


and me!


----------



## shannigan

I've got 2 beans on the go already and trying to finish those before opening these, but the comments so far are making it difficult!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Tweaked the grind to bring up the extraction yield through Chemex. Stunning brew - sweet blackcurrant with floral perfumed notes. Booziness is not overpowering either.


----------



## dan1502

Elsalvador Natural?


----------



## Mrboots2u

French press this morning . Using the hausgrind - long steep ( 25 mins ) . 31g to 500g

Honey and raisin sweetness balanced with a yellow fruit tart finish . Lovely


----------



## Phobic

very arty photo


----------



## Daren

The Systemic Kid said:


> Tweaked the grind to bring up the extraction yield through Chemex. Stunning brew - sweet blackcurrant with floral perfumed notes. Booziness is not overpowering either.


What recipe are you cooking with TSK? I'll give it a try myself


----------



## fatboyslim

Mrboots2u said:


> French press this morning . Using the hausgrind - long steep ( 25 mins ) . 31g to 500g
> 
> Honey and raisin sweetness balanced with a yellow fruit tart finish . Lovely


I can see all the sludge at the bottom of your cup


----------



## Mrboots2u

fatboyslim said:


> I can see all the sludge at the bottom of your cup


Yeah I go reasonably fine grind for a long steep .


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried 18=>37.5g in 37 secs blackcurrant sweetness.

I've just tried it with a tube and weight rather than single dosing. I'd slackened off significantly already.

18=>36g 52 secs....I think I've tasted the rainbow! Dam you Gary ****!!!!!


----------



## Phil104

Opening the bag, this smelt like an Ethiopian. Anyway a first terrific espresso 17g>34g in about 31 seconds. Why I think this is terrific: the first taste was a smooth mouth filling dark chocolate hit of sweetness that quickly turned juicy berry and now, as it has cooled, I still get the chocolate rush followed by a distinct dark berry that has turned from blackcurrant to more blackberry as it has got cooler still. Let's see what the second cup is like but if it's anything like this, this is one lovely, simply complex delight.


----------



## Missy

I dont often do coffee for me in the French press (I have a bag of left over crap muddled together for guests that I usually fling in it!)

But I'm studying hard today. And so was taken with the FP descriptions... (The delights of procrastination!!) 40g coffee 600g water. Preheated my cup and tucked a teatowel round the FP. 40 minutes later and it's lovely. much less in your face than the espresso. Lots of heather-honey notes, and just a nip of possibly plum jam, but still smelling of strawberry.

Think I might have to knit a coffeepot cosy.


----------



## fluffles

Just got onto espresso with this, wowsers it's good! 15g > 30g 50 seconds

Need to back off just a little to clean it up I think


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Next try after slackening off with the weighted tube. 18=>42g 31 secs. It's like eating a mixed handful of star burst. Absolutely Stunning.....But I'm wasting a min of 10g of beans per shot.


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning

great bean, thanks!


----------



## garydyke1

urbanbumpkin said:


> Tried 18=>37.5g in 37 secs blackcurrant sweetness.
> 
> I've just tried it with a tube and weight rather than single dosing. I'd slackened off significantly already.
> 
> 18=>36g 52 secs....I think I've tasted the rainbow! Dam you Gary ****!!!!!


Told you


----------



## MarkT

Only managed to have it on Flat White at present due to work commitments and it's very strawberries  wafers and loving it. Hoping to have a brew tomorrow. Great beans.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

garydyke1 said:


> Told you


I now know how Agent Smith felt after he was first beaten by Keano Reeves!


----------



## Split Shot

Pulled the first shots of this morning: grind a bit too tight 18.5g->38g; 50s, but the results weren't bitter. Luscious sweet flavours that worked both in espresso and flat white. Already I think this is lovely drink. Looking forward to tweaking the grind to see what else is in there....


----------



## paul whu

Sweet cherry for me. Touch of orange on the finish, lingering aftertaste, delightful. 17.5 into 34g in 34 seconds. It could be a Yirg but something (though I don't know what) tells me that it's not


----------



## Phobic

1 bag down, 2nd underway, really enjoying it


----------



## Aaron F

Mainly using this with aeropress and was getting predominantly blackcurrant coming through. Used it in a flat white at the weekend 18g in 36g ish out. Have to say it was like a fruity strawberry milkshake cut through the milk nicely. I was amazed that the wife commented that it was really sweet almost too sweet. Just had a columbian bean capp right before it so I suppose it was a big difference. Was a rough evening.lol. Yes i cleaned the grinder and shower screen between beans.


----------



## hotmetal

The small beans and almost wine flavour remind me of a PNG SO I once had. This is cracking straight up as espresso and lovely as a flat white or piccolo, although you really have to keep the milk volume small otherwise you can overpower it. (Or is it just that I keep taking a little sip before I pour the milk in? )


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning

when do we find out?


----------



## Mrboots2u

prophecy-of-drowning said:


> when do we find out?


Some people havent started it yet , so your gonna have to wait a little bit longer..


----------



## fluffles

I got told off for revealing too early last time so let's wait a bit longer ?


----------



## Rhys

Is it, is it... coffee?


----------



## Phobic

Mrboots2u said:


> Some people havent started it yet , so your gonna have to wait a little bit longer..


halfway through my 2nd bag, it's too tasty to leave it alone!


----------



## Missy

Just trying to preplan my buying a bit. Will there be a December LSOL or does it hiatus over the festive season?


----------



## MarkT

Me too I would like to know if there will be a December one as well and would like to get into the 1kg sub if there are spaces opening up please! Thanks


----------



## Xpenno

Loving this coffee. Lower extractions are grapefruit, citrus, sweet. Higher extractions are Pineapple, raisin, sugar cane. Only spro so far, need to brew it up.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Missy said:


> Just trying to preplan my buying a bit. Will there be a December LSOL or does it hiatus over the festive season?


I need to check with Matt ( @fluffles ) but i think its gonna be a rest for December


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Xpenno said:


> Loving this coffee. Lower extractions are grapefruit, citrus, sweet. Higher extractions are Pineapple, raisin, sugar cane. Only spro so far, need to brew it up.


Thats pretty spot on from what I'm getting. I'm still tasting the berries up front but with grapefruit on the tarter shots and pineapple with the pruney shots.

Really liking these beans to the point of going back to single dosing as I'm nearly through bag number 2.


----------



## Missy

i switched from 1:2 to 1:3 today, and it's a whole new WOW! It softens and gets creamy and sweet, like when you beat sugar and butter together and take a sneaky lick of the beater, alongside something raisiny.


----------



## Split Shot

Xpenno said:


> Lower extractions are grapefruit, citrus, sweet. Higher extractions are Pineapple, raisin, sugar cane.


I'd agree with this too, and I'd add that changing the grind/extraction time can push the flavours similarly - even with super-fine grinds and 50 second extractions I've had really good results that are never bitter just prune-like sweetness and dark caramels.

I'm really impressed with this coffee, it's got great depth and range of flavours!

Big congratulations to Assembly!!


----------



## Phobic

Xpenno said:


> Loving this coffee. Lower extractions are grapefruit, citrus, sweet. Higher extractions are Pineapple, raisin, sugar cane. Only spro so far, need to brew it up.


hmm interesting, I should push the grind much more than I am then, when dial & setting are you using on the EK?


----------



## dan1502

I'm going to try grinding a bit finer tomorrow. I've had variable results so far. Almost all nice with milk but not fulfilling what I believe the potential is. Of the five shots I've pulled since receiving the refractometer the EYs have been between 20.46 and 22.16 though uneven extraction could be the culprit despite my best efforts. It's probably not that relevant as my burrs are the old style and hardly run in plus my zero might be different to yours but I've been at 2.4 on the same scale as yours.


----------



## fluffles

Mrboots2u said:


> I need to check with Matt ( @fluffles ) but i think its gonna be a rest for December


Yes I think a Christmas break is in order, let's resume in the new year.


----------



## fatboyslim

fluffles said:


> Yes I think a Christmas break is in order, let's resume in the new year.


Very fair, thanks for organise guys.


----------



## Phobic

dan1502 said:


> I'm going to try grinding a bit finer tomorrow. I've had variable results so far. Almost all nice with milk but not fulfilling what I believe the potential is. Of the five shots I've pulled since receiving the refractometer the EYs have been between 20.46 and 22.16 though uneven extraction could be the culprit despite my best efforts. It's probably not that relevant as my burrs are the old style and hardly run in plus my zero might be different to yours but I've been at 2.4 on the same scale as yours.


thanks Dan, I'm at 2.4 myself, I've already been finer and thought it was starting to become drying and a little bitter, will take another look. not had chance to use my refractometer for a few weeks, far too busy at work sadly.


----------



## dan1502

I won't divert this thread by going into my struggles but after this morning's experiments I am think I ought to try a lower extraction. I might share on a new thread at some point or on the refractometer thread in the skills section.


----------



## hotmetal

I've backed off the grind a tad as I was finding when the grind was very fine that distribution was super-critical - had a couple where it channeled down one side and dead on the other - and I could've sworn it was level enough. Still got 2.5 bags to play with though so I might tighten up again but be extra careful.

Thanks for the heads-up re December. Might get a bag of Rocko Mountain to (yule) tide me over, and I will be looking forward to LSOL in the new year.


----------



## Phobic

hotmetal said:


> (yule) tide me over


*slow clap*


----------



## dan1502

hotmetal said:


> Thanks for the heads-up re December. Might get a bag of Rocko Mountain to (yule) tide me over, and I will be looking forward to LSOL in the new year.


Apparently Foundry will have a Black Friday deal on from Friday until Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Rhys

Can't really go much longer that 1:2 with the Pavoni. Going 15 into 30. Guessing I'd have to dose lower and grind finer maybe?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Rhys said:


> Can't really go much longer that 1:2 with the Pavoni. Going 15 into 30. Guessing I'd have to dose lower and grind finer maybe?


I think you'll struggle pushing more water through it with the Pavoni.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

fluffles said:


> Yes I think a Christmas break is in order, let's resume in the new year.


Cheers Fluffles. I've ordered a kilo of Finca La Samaria (Nicaragua) from Avenue Coffee in Glasgow.


----------



## Daren

urbanbumpkin said:


> Cheers Fluffles. I've ordered a kilo of Finca La Samaria (Nicaragua) from Avenue Coffee in Glasgow.


Oooo good choice ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Daren said:


> Oooo good choice ?


Have you tried it? It's come on recommendation from Tod.


----------



## Daren

No, I've had loads of great coffee from Avenue which is all nom, but not the Samaria. The description was making mouth water though so I just ordered myself some (hence the good choice comment ?)


----------



## dan1502

I achieved a much better balanced cup this morning (phew!). 20.1 > 45 in 42s (@ 2.1 on the dial) 9.0 TDS/20.88 EY. Although I am very careful about distribution and workflow in general I am finding that it is absolutely key. It's too early to be certain but what seems to be most important is getting the mound of grinds even. I do a circular 'shake' (horizontal plane). I then tend to use the OCD tool but set very shallow so it just skims the surface but find that even so, the more even I get the pile using the shake, the more even the extraction. Too early to be sure but that seems to be the case and it's surprising how much variation that can otherwise occur. Other than that I'm trying to work out what I need to do in theory to alter the balance the way I want to then measuring to see if I've achieved what I wanted. I'm concluding that if the refractometer result is unexpected it's probably because my distribution was off, which I might not have otherwise realised eg, grind finer and/or longer shot, EY should rise but if not something has probably gone wrong with my workflow. (Sorry, I said I'd start a new thread!).


----------



## Phobic

thanks @dan1502 I've just gone to 2.1 and seemed to have skipped a band of dry/bitterness, I'm now smack back in the middle of grapefruit, it's sweeter, but have lost most/all of the red fruit now. I'll try and push a bit finer again and see if I can hit the Pineapple, raisin, & sugar cane.

I'm wondering if the red fruit is the 1st hump on the extraction curve.


----------



## MWJB

Phobic said:


> I'm wondering if the red fruit is the 1st hump on the extraction curve.


First hump would be at a much lower brew ratio, or a spritzer at your current ratio. I think you're talking about Scott Rao's "little hump".


----------



## Phobic

yes I am


----------



## MWJB

In the double hump post, Scott said he had never knowingly tried coffee below 15%EY, but the first hump with a good but simple flavour, low acidity, is often around 13% with typical grinders.


----------



## Phobic

makes sense, I need to find more time to get my refractometer out


----------



## dan1502

Wow. Unexpected results this morning. I received my 58.5 flat tamper base for my Mahlgut tamper yesterday having been using the convex one and not having another decent fitting flat tamper to try. Anyway I thought I'd pull this morning's shot as close to yesterday's as I could. So, yesterday was 20.12 > 44.87 in 42s (no preinfusion as such but steady ramp up to 6 bar over first few seconds) TDS 9.0, EY 20.88 grind setting 2.1.

Today's was 20.14 > 45.25 in 42s, 9.9 TDS, 23.1 EY same grind setting. Both shots looked good at the PF when extracting and no evidence of chanelling on top of the pucks at the end. I then recalibrated the refractometer again and remesured and got 10.1 TDS which would be 23.56 EY just as it seemed a big difference to yesterday. It's early days but if that's how much better the flat tamper is I'm quite shocked (sounds dramatic but when you get into this measuring **** it gets to you like this). I am using filters every time as well. Importantly it tasted really good too. Quite intense but bursting with acidity but much more enjoyable in every way really. Any thoughts from the boffins (what a word) out there?


----------



## fluffles

By the way, no correct guesses on origin yet


----------



## 4515

My thought was Ethiopian but it seems not so


----------



## MarkT

Could it be Guatemala? It reminds me of something I tried at the cup North. Definitely similar taste to it and mouth feel. Can't remember who the roaster was though. Lol


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

I'm guessing Burundi.


----------



## fluffles

Wrong, wrong and thrice wrong ? This is fun! I'm saying no more for another week or so


----------



## Phobic

dan1502 said:


> Wow. Unexpected results this morning. I received my 58.5 flat tamper base for my Mahlgut tamper yesterday having been using the convex one and not having another decent fitting flat tamper to try. Anyway I thought I'd pull this morning's shot as close to yesterday's as I could. So, yesterday was 20.12 > 44.87 in 42s (no preinfusion as such but steady ramp up to 6 bar over first few seconds) TDS 9.0, EY 20.88 grind setting 2.1.
> 
> Today's was 20.14 > 45.25 in 42s, 9.9 TDS, 23.1 EY same grind setting. Both shots looked good at the PF when extracting and no evidence of chanelling on top of the pucks at the end. I then recalibrated the refractometer again and remesured and got 10.1 TDS which would be 23.56 EY just as it seemed a big difference to yesterday. It's early days but if that's how much better the flat tamper is I'm quite shocked (sounds dramatic but when you get into this measuring **** it gets to you like this). I am using filters every time as well. Importantly it tasted really good too. Quite intense but bursting with acidity but much more enjoyable in every way really. Any thoughts from the boffins (what a word) out there?


nice result with the tamper.

I tried out 2.1 on the grinder, certainly through that dip, past the grapefruit, smack bang into lots of citrus acid, I don't like it at all! will grind finer.

I found time to refract though if you're interested. 20g > 59g 23.29 extraction.

Do you like 1:2 ratio with the EK? I'm generally at 1:3 now.


----------



## fatboyslim

fluffles said:


> Wrong, wrong and thrice wrong This is fun! I'm saying no more for another week or so


Bolivian?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Phobic said:


> thanks @dan1502 I've just gone to 2.1 and seemed to have skipped a band of dry/bitterness, I'm now smack back in the middle of grapefruit, it's sweeter, but have lost most/all of the red fruit now. I'll try and push a bit finer again and see if I can hit the Pineapple, raisin, & sugar cane.
> 
> I'm wondering if the red fruit is the 1st hump on the extraction curve.


1:2 presumably


----------



## Phobic

Mrboots2u said:


> 1:2 presumably


2.1 on the 3fe EK dial


----------



## garydyke1

Managed to get a sample of this thanks @Xpenno

Looking at the bean variation (and size) it looks like a mixed crop you'd typical see from a mill , rather than a singular crop from a farm . However it doesnt drink like your average fruitier Ethiopian natty.

I get a rum and raison, fig rolls, sherry and wafer biscuits . The acidity at lower EY is slightly under-ripe pineapple and in milk there are even notes of ''builder's tea with the remnants of dunked biscuits left in the bottom of the cup'' if that makes any sense . (this is all with calcium heavy water)

Its definitely natural process . Perhaps Panama (large estate) , Columbia (rare as hens teeth) or El Salvador (far less likely).


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Only just opened mine after a late delivery and being away for a week at work, wow is all I can say - extremely gluggable. Thanks @fluffles for ensuring LSOL ended 2016 on a high


----------



## urbanbumpkin

18=>41g 38 secs. Pineapple with a caramelised brown sugar finish.


----------



## Wobin19

This has changed hugely since day 3. Not getting much berry fruit at all. Has someone been swapping my beans around? More caramels now with very little funk. I am going 19.5 into 35 in 35 seconds total. Very nice still but amazed how different it is. I originally said Ethiopian Yirg but now no idea!


----------



## Phobic

interesting, have you tweaked your grind settings at all?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Wobin19 said:


> This has changed hugely since day 3. Not getting much berry fruit at all. Has someone been swapping my beans around? More caramels now with very little funk. I am going 19.5 into 35 in 35 seconds total. Very nice still but amazed how different it is. I originally said Ethiopian Yirg but now no idea!


Completely agree, im still getting a bit of fermented fruit at the end.


----------



## fluffles

I've noticed a similar change


----------



## mmmatron

V60 this morning...wow! Sweet syrupy pineapple


----------



## urbanbumpkin

18g=>45g 39 secs. More funk but with silky choc notes coming through.


----------



## Missy

ARGH! Lost a whole shot of this this morning, a friend turned up unexpectedly just after I'd made a cup. Asked for one.i graciously made a cup, my friend received it, asked for sugar. Then pulled a funny face as she drank it.

I'm sad.


----------



## hotmetal

Get new friends Missy!

(Only joking! I think when people taste real specialty coffee for the first time it can be a shock to the system. But it's a shame to see a coffee like this get the funny face treatment).


----------



## Missy

I know I think I ought to have posted this in muppetry. I don't like unexpected visitors, and normally I have a bag of left over bits muddled together and preground for visitors (and the machine off!) But as I had a cup in my hand and she asked for a latte....


----------



## MarkT

Missy said:


> ARGH! Lost a whole shot of this this morning, a friend turned up unexpectedly just after I'd made a cup. Asked for one.i graciously made a cup, my friend received it, asked for sugar. Then pulled a funny face as she drank it.
> 
> I'm sad.


Yup that's why i keep a frozen coffee at home some of my friends always give me the look when they have coffee.

So I stop offering them coffee and they said I was being rude and mean. So now I ask them do you want my coffee or supermarket coffee. Lol

Why do people think fresh beans coffee is not coffee. Grrrrrrr


----------



## urbanbumpkin

2 attempts this morning both at 6-7bar.

18g=>47g 42sec. Sweet Tropical in funk out, still quite a clean and clear shot.

18g=>43g 38 secs. Was like hitting an illegal hooch den. Fermented fruit and brown sugar heaven.


----------



## fluffles

I will reveal details of the coffee at the end of the week, if anyone wants me to wait longer please let me know.


----------



## Missy

fluffles said:


> I will reveal details of the coffee at the end of the week, if anyone wants me to wait longer please let me know.


I need to know! Please don't wait. My notebook is needing filling in!


----------



## hotmetal

urbanbumpkin said:


> 18g=>43g 38 secs. Was like hitting an illegal hooch den. Fermented fruit and brown sugar heaven.


My shot this morning was there or thereabouts (albeit 9 bar) and your description is bang on! Reminded me of the Rumtopf my old landlady used to have lurking around in the kitchen at this time of year.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

These are really nice beans IMHO. Well done Assembly


----------



## Rhys

Enjoying these also. Bag 1 of 2 nearly gone - still got one bag left (as I have several bags on the go now, inc. Carvetii decaf and espresso blend, as well as a bag of Curve LSOL, Barn LSOL etc. It's compare them)


----------



## Scotford

Got my mitts on some of these today, cupped instantly, got a great idea of how to brew (tomorrow) and what they are.


----------



## Scotford

First go, 16-248-245tbt. Definitely a natural. Getting loads of mango and brandy at first, with a winey sweetness on the finish.

Reminds me of a batch of Rwanda I cupped a week or so ago from Mercanta but without the apples.


----------



## Scotford

Second cup was 16-250 but 2:15tbt and wow, what a different cup. More vibrance on the nose, and a huge hit of pineapple tea with a cheeky acidity that turns into candy sweetness on the finish.

Not feeling the same vibe as the aforementioned Rwanda. Still definitely a natural.


----------



## Scotford

I can't believe I didn't get this one at first taste. Especially as I was at the AY cupping where they chose this as one of their singles. #doh


----------



## paul whu

Tbt???


----------



## shannigan

paul whu said:


> Tbt???


'Total brew time', I reckon.

Looking forward to finding out what these are. Really enjoying them. Won't attempt to talk about flavour descriptors but I'm finding they're very forgiving to work with as espresso, which hasn't been true of all LSOL beans I've tried.


----------



## fluffles

** SPOILER ALERT **

It is a naturally processed coffee from Panama (well done @garydyke1) - the first time we've had a coffee from Panama on LSOL I believe.

Some notes that Assembly sent to me:

In the cup we found big sweetness that is characterised by rum and raisin/ bourbon, Manuka Honey and ripe tropical fruit. Unusually for a natural, the acidity seems refreshingly thin somewhere between green apple and pineapple.

More details and notes here:

http://www.assemblycoffee.co.uk/shop/panama-santa-teresa-300g

I do want to extend my thanks to Assembly who have been a pleasure to deal with. Not only did they offer us wholesale prices, they actually gave us a small additional discount in order to get this over the line. Top guys!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Outstanding coffee - must order some more!


----------



## Step21

Thats my 2 bags finished. First time I've had a Panamanian coffee. Really enjoyed it. Thanks @fluffles . I found that the tropical flavours arrived very late on - last few brews have seen the cherryness decrease and a pineapple mango come in. Gtreat brews at nearly 1 month post roast. The funk has diminished. Never really got rum/raisin. Every brew seemed slightly different but all were excellent. A great LSOL!


----------



## MarkT

Wow what a great coffee. It was awesome. Thanks guys for organising.


----------



## Syenitic

I just broke into my 4th bag. This was the first time I have been involved in the 'full' LSOL cycle, hopped on as a guest once previously. I think this recent coffee has been the one that stands out for me. I learned from the September offering not to try and guess origin, at least publicly - I went Kenyan when in fact it came from Colombia I think!.

I privately this time was closer, mainly by a continent.

I would like to thank fluffles and crew for organizing everything and of course the generosity of all the roasters involved. It has all turned out an enjoyable, enriching and very good value experience. I look forward to next years new cycle.


----------



## Phil104

Ultimately, I only drank this as espresso and should have tried it as a pour over. One of the (if not the) standout coffees for me at the Manchester Coffee Festival was also from Panama - roasted by Cast Iron. I only drank that there as a pour over.


----------



## 4515

Just got back to these beans and I think that they have improved with a bit more resting. Now super juicy and the funk has subsided. 20 mins after the drink and I still have the fruitiness going on in my mouth


----------



## Rdl81

Any idea approx when we can expect the next coffee end of jan/early Feb? Any recommendations to tie me over?


----------



## fluffles

Rdl81 said:


> Any idea approx when we can expect the next coffee end of jan/early Feb? Any recommendations to tie me over?


Not sure at the moment, the current subscription has ended now so it will be a fresh run


----------



## Missy

Am i right that current subscribers get first refusal?


----------



## fluffles

Missy said:


> Am i right that current subscribers get first refusal?


Correct


----------

